# The Snapper Trapper is looking for cobia!



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Snapper Trapper is looking to fish the Cobia tournament for the whole month. Call Ralph at 850 449-4939 if you want to get in on the whole month or for a day.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Got one!!*

:thumbup: On the board with a fifty pounder. Still has some openings left.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ralph is still taking fish hunters. Someone help him fill out the crew so he'll stop trying to talk me into quitting my job to go with them!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

He doesn't have enough ice in that cooler. His beer will get hot.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Not today!


----------



## Somefish (Oct 1, 2012)

Just curious what days you might have open. I usually am only available weekends and have 2 to go fish. Didn't know what your schedule looks like but I'd love to go for a few days if possible.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Somefish said:


> Just curious what days you might have open. I usually am only available weekends and have 2 to go fish. Didn't know what your schedule looks like but I'd love to go for a few days if possible.


 
Give Ralph a call at 449-4939 to see what he has. I'm stuck working instead of fishing so you guys have at it!!

Sorry it took me so long to respond. Someone apparently requested a password change on Yahoo and it took me this long to realize I had messages waiting.


----------

